# New Lure I used at the Championship this year.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Brokeback Lure... how cute...  ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like those lures a lot. Bagley puts out some great stuff.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Yall got to try this lure. Shipments started going out last week


Please send samples to....   ;D

Is Henrys stocking them yet?


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Henrys Hardrock should be doing them soon if not already. You can also buy direct from Bagley if you need to get them for your shop before Henrys has them.

AC


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

West Marine has to buy em from Henrys. You should talk to your contacts and offer up a few here as prizes etc. 

Would love to put a little mingo mud on em for ya! ;D  

Great write btw thanks for sharing!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I will need samples sent (in every color of course) sent directly to me for immediate testing.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I like the size of that bait, its not too darn big. some of thoes baits are way too big for my taste. down size the lure for better presentation to spooky fish.


L.R.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Alright AC, I bought into your marketing ploy...I can officially announce that Gander in Lake Mary does not have them yet. I did however pick up a Mirrodine. I'll prolly still make the fish laugh...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Alright AC, I bought into your marketing ploy...I can officially announce that Gander in Lake Mary does not have them yet.  I did however pick up a Mirrodine.  I'll prolly still make the fish laugh...


Tojo if we fish together well have them rolling. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate my bagleys! Heddon products always gets all the fish, i always start out with a bagley lure on, then have to swtich to heddon plugs because the fish wont take them, that lure looks ligit though, they dont make many broken saltwater plugs like that.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

looks like a great color,size, action,for peacocks also


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

Ilike em.........


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used the rapala broke back in the gold color before and it worked well. looks similar. Question is, where can we get these broke back mountain lures? lol j/k although would be nice to find them. i see someone has.


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

I grabbed this at Bass Pro in O -town


----------

